
Show HN: SM510 (Game and Watch) Homebrew Games - gtrevorjay
http://montrose.is/games/
======
gtrevorjay
Hopefully this will be the end of my semi-obsessive journey and I won't end up
actually having to manufacture physical units. I guess that remains to be seen
though. These were made with our own (bad) assembler:
[https://github.com/trevorjay/marios-binary-
factory](https://github.com/trevorjay/marios-binary-factory) . Technical
overview here:
[http://montrose.is/sketching/201808260123.html](http://montrose.is/sketching/201808260123.html)
.

